
24 executives who are exceptional at chess - baristaGeek
https://en.chessbase.com/post/busine-insider-24-executives-who-are-exceptional-at-che
======
chillee
Demis Hassabis (CEO of deepmind) is a notable exclusion from this list.

He was ranked only behind Judith Polgar at age 13 with a 2300 rating.

------
hkmurakami
Weinstein is famous for this I think, and is mentioned in "The Quants".

Didn't know Thiel was so exceptional at the game.

Surprised to not see anyone from Two Sigma given their support for chess.

Also SIG strikes me as a place known for recruting M:tG players

~~~
baristaGeek
Actually, Peter Thiel uses a lot of analogies with the game when discussing
business strategy

------
jsmith99
If they include traders, how about Luke McShane? Claimed to be the world's
strongest amateur (FIDE 2643) he's a city trader who used to be at Goldman.

